# Helping a hero



## skiffdriver (Mar 9, 2007)

I went to the airshow at Ellington yesterday and ran across an outstanding group of people who make up an organization called 
Helping a Hero.org thier website is http://www.helpingahero.org/

In a nutshell, they provide financial, mechanical and emotional assistance to returning veterans who have had catastrophic injuries as a result of combat. (loss of limbs, severe head injuries and other horrific events)

I would encourage you to take a look at thier site.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

It is a great organization. I went to the Seabrook Beach Club a couple of Saturdays ago, where Capt Wayne was MC...

It was the Helping a Hero Fish Tourney....the weather was bad and the participation was low that day. 

Getting the word out on this group is key!


----------

